# Finally the beast Samsung S3 is released



## aroraanant (May 4, 2012)

Well the specs can be seen here at gsmarena.
It has got a 4.8" display, well thats huge but the size of the phone is similar to S2, but the display is just HD and not full HD and also it is Super AMOLED but is better than that of the S2.
It has got a huge battery i.e. 2100mAh.
One drawback (which already many of us was expecting also) is that it uses a Micro Sim.
It will be available in 3 versions i.e. 16,32 and 64GB internal memory and will have an option to expand the memory by adding a memory card of upto 64GB, well thats nice.
One nice feature to which I am really looking forward to is the eye tracking switches which turns on and off the display depending on whether the phone sees us looking at it (Samsung calls this Smart Stay, thats something pretty cool.And there is also something similar to Siri which they S Voice.
Apart from that one other thing one another amazing thing is Pop-up Play that allows us to move the video player into a small floating window and continue watching while using another app, hmmm thats something I call an important and an innovative feature
And obviously it has Quad-core 1.4 GHz Cortex-A9 which was expected and Mali-400MP GPU.
The colors available are Pebble Blue(which is kind of similar to black) and White.
The camera is old, not much improvements are done on that part.
Now lets come to main part, its international version will be released on 29th May so hopefully it is not gonna arrive here in India before Mid June, so guys who were eagerly waiting for it have to wait a lil more or can have the other options which are available, specially they can look forward to HTC One X which I think is better than this.


----------



## amjath (May 4, 2012)

Many disappointed cause they expect good bezel free design and non plastic. 

But benchmark tops. Exynos on top Quad core tegra 3

Lets see how review goes


----------



## aroraanant (May 4, 2012)

And I think it will be priced around 35k


----------



## SeenuGuddu (May 4, 2012)

*Samsung launches Galaxy S3, coming to India within weeks*

Hi All

Samsung on Thursday unveiled Galaxy S3, its next-generation Androidsmartphone, at an event in London. The phone is powered by Exynos 4212, a quad-core processor running at 1.4GHz. It is expected to become available in Indian in the coming weeks.

The phone has a 4.8-inch Super AMOLED screen with a resolution of 720P, 1GB RAM, 16/23GB storage with a slot for microSD card, 8MP camera with burst mode, zero shutter lag and backlit sensor, 2,100mAh battery, Wi-Fi, 3G and Bluetooth. The phone weighs 133 grams and has a thickness of 8.6mm.

One of the unique features in Galaxy S3 is its ability to track the eye movement of the user. Samsung calls the feature SmartStay and claims it will make using Galaxy S3 more intuitive. The phone also has S Voice, a feature similar to Siri on iPhone, that will help users in doing several tasks through voice commands.

Galaxy S3 runs on Ice Cream Sandwich

Samsung launches Galaxy S3, coming to India within weeks - The Times of India


----------



## Ayuclack (May 4, 2012)

*Re: Samsung launches Galaxy S3, coming to India within weeks*

[YOUTUBE]DF0Pdrbb_kA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## clmlbx (May 4, 2012)

well I was waiting for this mobile, As I want to buy top notch mobile.. Design is not so good. I like corners and edge it give rough look but any how I don't care much about design if specs are good.  but IMO it is  going launch at around 40K damn expensive... will see what to do


----------



## theserpent (May 4, 2012)

*Galaxy s3*



> Samsung Electronics unveiled a new top-of-the-range Galaxy smartphone in London on Thursday, updating the most direct rival to Apple's iPhone with a larger touch screen and more powerful processor.
> 
> The South Korean technology group, which overtook Finnish company Nokia as the world's biggest cellphone maker earlier this year, said the new Galaxy SIII model would go on sale in some markets in late May and around the world from June.
> 
> ...



Samsung Galaxy S3 launch: Samsung unwraps latest Galaxy rival to iPhone - Galaxy S3 - The Economic Times


----------



## desiJATT (May 4, 2012)

*Re: Galaxy s3*

Whoa..apart from the curves, the rest is all the same. Back is plastic. I don't think there's any point spending so much on a average looking phone. I would buy the Galaxy S2 instead.


----------



## Skyh3ck (May 4, 2012)

*Re: Samsung launches Galaxy S3, coming to India within weeks*

what will be the price


----------



## theserpent (May 4, 2012)

*Re: Samsung launches Galaxy S3, coming to India within weeks*

Fraaaaaaaaaaaakkkkkkkkkkk Awsome!


----------



## AndroidFan (May 4, 2012)

*Re: Samsung launches Galaxy S3, coming to India within weeks*

Very ugly phone. Good hardware but poor looks...

HTC One X is the real Android flagship phone of this year...


----------



## koolent (May 4, 2012)

*Re: Samsung launches Galaxy S3, coming to India within weeks*

^^ Screw look, focus at the hardware.. I want this phone.. Damn..


----------



## amjath (May 4, 2012)

^ Go for HTC one X


----------



## amjath (May 4, 2012)

*Re: Samsung launches Galaxy S3, coming to India within weeks*

If u want to show off ur phone - HTC one x
If u r a extreme user - S3

Well Benchmark speaks


----------



## Desmond (May 4, 2012)

*Re: Galaxy s3*

Looks are a little girly IMHO.


----------



## clmlbx (May 4, 2012)

^^ only thing I hate in it is no memory card slot.. I will better wait rather then buying that


----------



## Terabyte (May 4, 2012)

*Re: Samsung launches Galaxy S3, coming to India within weeks*

Samsung really needs to invest more in its Design department for its next Galaxy, this is simply looks boring.


----------



## ritvij (May 4, 2012)

somethings i like a lot about this phone.. like smart stay and direct call.. nice but the design sucks.. if one is buying a 40k phone it should at least look like one..


----------



## coderunknown (May 4, 2012)

doesn't look great. was expecting better button placement. not right at the bottom of the screen. and same button design as its predecessor.

now slimmer & more heavy, this will slip even more thanks to the glossy plastic. And Samsung again destroyed Android with their crappy TouchWiz. Makes the mobile look like a java phone.

Looking at the specs, should be priced under 35k.


----------



## KDroid (May 4, 2012)

Samsung fails in the design department! Samsung has not been able to deliver designs like SE & HTC do.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (May 4, 2012)

htc one x this time! having used samsung's touchwiz and sense, sense just wins. its the small things that matter.
 no point of great hardware if its not used..


----------



## maddy (May 4, 2012)

here is the launch video of Galaxy S3
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=gAh9frGNulY


----------



## ritvij (May 4, 2012)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> htc one x this time! having used samsung's touchwiz and sense, sense just wins. its the small things that matter.
> no point of great hardware if its not used..



+1.. sense is a rocker! touchwiz feels cheap.. its best for under 10k phones


----------



## equinox (May 4, 2012)

When it comes down to it, the UI doesn't matter. Most hard core users replace the default UI and even install a custom ROM onto their mobiles in a few weeks... 

The Exynos Quad core will probably be revolutionary... but we could wait for the benchmarks to see who has the last laugh!


----------



## masterkd (May 4, 2012)

I would better call it SII+ rather than SIII..HTC One X is better!!


----------



## R2K (May 4, 2012)

Design is one big disappointment. It would have been OK even if it came in S2 design.
But that eye tracking switches you were saying seems to be awesome ( if it really works )


----------



## abhidev (May 4, 2012)

benchmarks do the talking....I wonder if it has a major heating problem.


----------



## paul.rohit (May 4, 2012)

hi im looking to buy a smartphone. since samsung has declared that theyre not going to release the nexus prime in india, the only options right now are the xperia and the one x and the s3. s3 looks ugly...there is just one thing i want to know since i have not used a smartphone before..in the galaxy s2 and/or the s3, can you replace/ re-arrange the homescreen icons at the bottom? for example: in the s2 can you change the location of the blue "applications" icon? same goes for the s3. any help would be appreciated


----------



## rajnusker (May 4, 2012)

Specs are really good for SIII, but the looks are cheap. Lets hope Apple releases something better than the SIII this year (Probably a quad-core, 12MP camera, 128GB inbuilt?), and ofc  Apple has the best design


----------



## funskar (May 4, 2012)

Very ugly looks
A 35k+ phone should hav nyc design..
Between Lg showd lte2 with 2gb ram 1080p display


----------



## Terabyte (May 4, 2012)

I still don't see the need for quad-core phones, there simply isn't any software to utilize these resources. Heck even the dual-core phones aren't stressed out.
I would rather get a Galaxy Note than S3.


----------



## AndroidFan (May 4, 2012)

HTC One X has more than enough performance to last atleast 3 years if not more...

Galaxy S3 looks very cheap, very old design. I hate its front and its back... Was really hoping for onscreen software keys like the Galaxy Nexus... Highly disappointed...

Why does this phone have a Menu botton? Google wants to get rid of the menu button in all future Android versions, but stupid Samsung designers incorporated a menu button in place of multitasking button? Very poor decision...

On the Verge forums...



> This phone looks like a giant feature phone...to quote that topic's OP:
> 
> Here's a couple of things that piss me off about it:
> 
> ...



My dad wants to replace his old iPhone 3GS... IMO, HTC One X will be his next phone...

Cheers!


----------



## pranav0091 (May 4, 2012)

It kinda looks girly with that curves... and the icons look very 'appley'...

If i had some ~35k, i'd bet my money on the One X. I surely wouldnt buy a phone just to boast about its benchmark performance..

Seriously makes me wonder what they were thinking putting an inferior Pentile matrix screen on a flagship device. weird design choices.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (May 4, 2012)

SII is better IMO comparing the  looks.



Terabyte said:


> I still don't see the need for quad-core phones, there simply isn't any software to utilize these resources. Heck even the dual-core phones aren't stressed out.
> I would rather get a Galaxy Note than S3.



Wrong .

- It need for such things like a Full HD Video Recording and Playback.
- For a real Adobe Flash support.
- For fast Web Page loading (processing).
- For fast photo/video gallery thumbnail preview generation.
- For faster applications loading.
- For fast switch between apps and keep them running in the background.
- For latest mobile games.


----------



## aroraanant (May 4, 2012)

As I have already mentioned in my 1st people, people who were eagerly waiting for this phone to launch and who were thinking to buy the best phone money can buy I think they should buy One X or some few thousand bucks and grab a Galaxy Note


----------



## S_V (May 4, 2012)

paul.rohit said:


> hi im looking to buy a smartphone. since samsung has declared that theyre not going to release the nexus prime in india, the only options right now are the xperia and the one x and the s3. s3 looks ugly...there is just one thing i want to know since i have not used a smartphone before..in the galaxy s2 and/or the s3, can you replace/ re-arrange the homescreen icons at the bottom? for example: in the s2 can you change the location of the blue "applications" icon? same goes for the s3. any help would be appreciated




If you are talking about the Bottom Labels such as Phone,Contacts,Messages and Applications... Yes you can replace them with your own preferred applications... look at mine...

*img.photobucket.com/albums/v358/sunil_9/Screenshot_2012-05-04-15-34-45.png


Now to Topic...

I liked this S3 and Love to own S3 than HTC X one......
I loved Smart Stay.... I use my Phone Frequently for mails, Browsing and I tap the screen always to stay on.. If i put display time in Mins, Sometimes I forget to lock the phone and display stays on until the timer set and consumes more battery.. so FTW ,Smart Stay.....

for My taste.... 

HTC X one is Crippled when comes to Battery,, you can't replace Battery with Higher capacity or spare while doing journey which I do with my S2. You need to take to Company for replacing Battery. HTC is never good at Battery life. The storage is only 26GB available of 32GB and no more Memory card slot. I am using 48GB in my Phone and only 8GB space left. I use HD recording frequently as well as tons of MP3, Pictures, Games, HD MoVies for Time pass. No doubt S3 is faster than HTC X One..
I am also disappointed with Design of S3 and I will come to final conclusion when I see that piece in Display.

Build Quality of HTC model is also not that Good as people claim here....  
quote from Android Police site..... They said
*** Plastic is plastic, and my One X review unit already has a few creaks..

Not always Plastic is cheaper , My S2 is rock solid and fell couple of times accidently and not a single Scratch or Single Crack. 

But Good to see nice competition between S3 and X one but I think S3 will beat this very easily... This is not from FanBoy.

Also some are really noob to say that there are no apps in market for quad cores.. For browsing and playing HD content you need good Phone Ram and processor... This way it helps the phone run faster and smooth.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (May 4, 2012)

looks like a galaxy Y  only with a ahmm... a quad core exynos and .....blah i am getting a htc


----------



## Empirial (May 4, 2012)

This phone looks like a Toy...!


----------



## Sujeet (May 4, 2012)

^^
+1.


----------



## aniket.cain (May 4, 2012)

The design is so bad (to me), I'd never get it even if it had 6 cores. What the hell is Samsung doing to its phones? Is this how you design a flagship?


----------



## Sujeet (May 4, 2012)

gopi_vbboy said:


> SII is better IMO comparing the  looks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Shadow Gun
Riptide GP
Glowball/Tegra 3
Shine Runner

These are the only games that are optimized for Quad Core Processor and more specifically Tegra 3.As of now.

4 Games are nothing sort of Game*s*.They are just 4 game.


----------



## red dragon (May 4, 2012)

Similar things had been said when S2 was launched.
Lot of people thought sensetion was a better option.
Personally I will prefer s3 anyday over one X.
Never really understood how people tolerate the terrible DAC htc uses (one X sounds even worse than the ill reputed yamaha chip in s2)in all their flagships right from hd2 days.
Add to that the bad battery and stupid sense u.i(which is very difficult to remove completely unlike TW)


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (May 4, 2012)

I have come to realize Android sucks, it needs quad core to perform really ?
Windows phone with low end processors and ram can get the job done very smoothly, even current iPhone owns the htc one x in many benchmarks! 
they should optimize android... seriously !! 
i don't like the iphone ... this sucks, i have to stick to the awesome but shitty android.

just so you know, if you used sense ui only then you will appreciate it. use the sense ui for at least 2 months, after having used all those UIs, vanilla, touchwiz, sense ui .. trust me only sense ui provides the best experience. .. should try the sony one now.
use sense on a high end device, obviously it sucks on htc explorer and wildfire.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (May 4, 2012)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> I have come to realize Android sucks, it needs quad core to perform really ?
> Windows phone with low end processors and ram can get the job done very smoothly, even current iPhone owns the htc one x in many benchmarks!
> they should optimize android... seriously !!
> i don't like the iphone ... this sucks, i have to stick to the awesome but shitty android.
> ...



Touch wiz spans over many os like android,bada,WM,etc .But sense ui is only android.May b thats the reason sense ui takes a lead.


----------



## Terabyte (May 4, 2012)

gopi_vbboy said:


> Wrong .
> 
> - It need for such things like a Full HD Video Recording and Playback.
> - For a real Adobe Flash support.
> ...



We already have Full-HD video recording and playback on dual-core phones.

I would really like to see how much faster these quad cores are in real-world scenario and not these benchmarks.


----------



## ritvij (May 4, 2012)

Let's just hope that apple releases a better iPhone this time. It's about time we got a larger screen.  A 4" will do. I had plans to replacE my 3GS this year with s3, but m plannin to stay an apple fanboy.


----------



## thetechfreak (May 4, 2012)

so after such a epic wait all we get is this phone? 

I donot think this is the next big thing rather it takes up back in time. Hate the looks considering how the S2 was.
Lets not go on specs too much. It is quite understandable that a flagship phone must have greatest specifications.


Samsung played wrong cards for this one. It is for the iPhone to do a blunder in next launch which I think is highly unlikely.


----------



## Sujeet (May 4, 2012)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> I have come to realize Android sucks, it needs quad core to perform really ?
> Windows phone with low end processors and ram can get the job done very smoothly, even current iPhone owns the htc one x in many benchmarks!
> they should optimize android... seriously !!
> i don't like the iphone ... this sucks, i have to stick to the awesome but shitty android.
> ...


*QFT*
This.


----------



## coderunknown (May 5, 2012)

> Here's a couple of things that piss me off about it:
> 
> 1. No soft keys. Are they saying it was a mistake on the Galaxy Nexus?
> A: no. softkeys is for Nexus series only i guess.
> ...





funskar said:


> Very ugly looks
> A 35k+ phone should hav nyc design..
> Between Lg showd lte2 with 2gb ram 1080p display



point me to one user app that can use 1Gb full memory. even if you do extreme multitasking, you'll run out of processing power as well as battery before you need to think about ram. seen some 5k graphics card with 2Gb memory. its the same deal here.



gopi_vbboy said:


> Touch wiz spans over many os like android,bada,WM,etc .But sense ui is only android.May b thats the reason sense ui takes a lead.



TouchWiz was there in WM also.



gopi_vbboy said:


> - It need for such things like a Full HD Video Recording and Playback. ---> dual core does it fine.
> - For a real Adobe Flash support. ---> whats this? AFAIK, galaxy S support Flash.
> - For fast Web Page loading (processing). ---> this is one.
> - For fast photo/video gallery thumbnail preview generation. ---> huh?
> ...





Empirial said:


> This phone looks like a Toy...!



don't be surprised if you get rep'd for this statement.


----------



## Sujeet (May 5, 2012)

Sam said:


> point me to one user app that can use 1Gb full memory. even if you do extreme multitasking, you'll run out of processing power as well as battery before you need to think about ram.* seen some 5k graphics card with 2Gb memory. its the same deal here*.


Humorously True.


----------



## Empirial (May 5, 2012)

Its very simple, if you're looking for a premium 'Mardon Wala Phone' then consider HTC One X. Also, fresh rumors are doing the rounds that if you're seen flaunting a SGS III, the owner might me considered as an employee of Walt Disney or Mattel Inc : Makers of Barbie Doll. Better luck next time sammy!!!


----------



## bowmanjudd (May 5, 2012)

Well Galaxy S3 is good phone but it is just like the publicized successor of S2.I think it need Some improvements and Samsung will definitely add something more hardware improvements but this is also true that it's cost is very high and it needed some cost cutting.
No doubt Samsung can never compromise with quality.


----------



## R2K (May 5, 2012)

I still don't get the point of having a processor with 4 cores on a smartphone. What can one possibly do on a phone with that kinda processor? Except for helping in ruining the battery life no significant advantage.


----------



## coderunknown (May 5, 2012)

^^ bragging right. nothing else.


----------



## NoasArcAngel (May 5, 2012)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> I have come to realize Android sucks, it needs quad core to perform really ?
> Windows phone with low end processors and ram can get the job done very smoothly, even current iPhone owns the htc one x in many benchmarks!
> they should optimize android... seriously !!
> i don't like the iphone ... this sucks, i have to stick to the awesome but shitty android.
> ...



current iphone has a5 dual core... which is pretty much same as what the htc one x uses.


----------



## Sarath (May 5, 2012)

Samsung: We have the fastest phones and the worst designing team ever. 

Nothing about this sets it apart unless you flip it out on the dinner table and go on about the quad core etc etc...


----------



## R2K (May 5, 2012)

Sam said:


> ^^ bragging right. nothing else.



Yeah...Android is already messed up in terms of battery life. And now with the addition of such hardly necessary yet ridiculously powerful processor is gonna make it worse.


----------



## ofabhishek (May 5, 2012)

i like the eye tracking feature... i hate to press the lock/unlock button again nd again when display turns off in the midst of something due to timeout.... good solution

its frustrating to me to press a hardware button whn using a touch phone having capacitive buttons aside...


----------



## aroraanant (May 5, 2012)

Empirial said:


> Its very simple, if you're looking for a premium 'Mardon Wala Phone' then consider HTC One X. Also, fresh rumors are doing the rounds that if you're seen flaunting a SGS III, the owner might me considered as an employee of Walt Disney or Mattel Inc : Makers of Barbie Doll. Better luck next time sammy!!!



LOL


----------



## ithehappy (May 5, 2012)

I am still dizzy with that design and wanna vomit badly when I am seeing some bribed people by Sammy trying to put as the phone is 'not ugly' bullshit.
If that is a design of a premium device then I better not buy a premium device again but everything else.
I'd never buy	a Ferrari if it looks like Nano.


----------



## noob (May 7, 2012)

NoasArcAngel said:


> current iphone has a5 dual core... which is pretty much same as what the htc one x uses.



lol..can you tell me how is dual core A5 = Quad Core in HTC One X ?


----------



## SIDDHARTH.BEAM (May 7, 2012)

red dragon said:


> Similar things had been said when S2 was launched.
> Lot of people thought sensetion was a better option.
> Personally I will prefer s3 anyday over one X.
> Never really understood how people tolerate the terrible DAC htc uses (one X sounds even worse than the ill reputed yamaha chip in s2)in all their flagships right from hd2 days.
> Add to that the bad battery and stupid sense u.i(which is very difficult to remove completely unlike TW)


I Have used note which has the same chip as  s2 and i now i am using ONE X 
i am not a fan of beat but i can defiantly say that its way much better than crapy yamaha DAC chip on s2 & note but its still not comparable to any PMP .


----------



## ritvij (May 7, 2012)

ithehappy said:


> I'd never buy a Ferrari if it looks like Nano.



 samsung should seriously consider hiring some professional design team!!!


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (May 7, 2012)

There was an article, the phone was designed by the lawyers!
The Samsung Galaxy S III: The First Smartphone Designed Entirely By Lawyers


----------



## d3p (May 7, 2012)

^ they tried to pack *Ferrari Engine into Tata Nano, marketed like Mercedes benz & Priced it like Porsche.*

Fcuk, this is the most ugliest phone ever seen.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (May 7, 2012)




----------



## rohan_mhtr (May 7, 2012)

I was waiting for a phone upgrade from my LG optimus black to atleast a dual core . I was eager on SG3 but the looks are so disappointing . I hate those curves , they should have made it rectangle like iphone . I am going for the samsung note instead . What would i be missing guys , i dont care about the quad core .

And @ SIDDHARTH.BEAM that is a personal choice of taste , those who love hip hop music will like the beats audio . I got a chance to test my friends HTC sensation XE and i didnt like its music . It is not that much suitable for jazz or soft music .


----------



## noob (May 7, 2012)

rohan_mhtr said:


> I was waiting for a phone upgrade from my LG optimus black to atleast a dual core . I was eager on SG3 but the looks are so disappointing . I hate those curves , they should have made it rectangle like iphone . I am going for the samsung note instead . What would i be missing guys , i dont care about the quad core .
> 
> And @ SIDDHARTH.BEAM that is a personal choice of taste , those who love hip hop music will like the beats audio . I got a chance to test my friends HTC sensation XE and i didnt like its music . It is not that much suitable for jazz or soft music .



you better get HTC ONE S


----------



## Empirial (May 7, 2012)

rohan_mhtr said:


> I was waiting for a phone upgrade from my LG optimus black to atleast a dual core . I was eager on SG3 but the looks are so disappointing . I hate those curves , they should have made it rectangle like iphone . I am going for the samsung note instead . What would i be missing guys , i dont care about the quad core.





noob said:


> you better get HTC ONE S



Or you can even consider Sony Xperia S if you're ok using Gingerbread till Sony releases ICS Update & that inferior battery backup which I'm sure gonna improve with ICS


----------



## d3p (May 7, 2012)

*@rohan_mhtr* : Have a look at Sony Xperia Arc S - 24k. That also pack pretty nice features.

I don't want to spoil the party of S3, but here is my personal experience.

I was completely disappointed with the sound quality of Samsung SII. Even my Nokia N95, which a generation old now, has good sound quality.

I have used my Bose Over Ear headphones to test the music quality. This headphone has no other controls like volume or mute, just another simple wire & 3.5mm gold plated Jack.

*www.intrevents.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/09/bose-around-ear-headphones.jpg

Song played was : *The Furor - AC/DC [Bailbreaker]*
I would rate like this after the test.

1). Sony Xperia Arc S = Nokia N95/Nokia E7-00 [all these three devices sound pretty much nice to me.]

2). HTC One X or S both are amazing devices.

3). Last but not least Lumia 800. [I don't understand, the music quality is completely different from his predecessors].

If you are opting a mobile device for Music, then don't ever think of buying Samsung. All the samsung devices will sound similar & they are Over rated Crap. [personal experience]

Or go with Cowon D3 Mp3/Mp4 Player.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (May 7, 2012)

I quite disagree.May b your personal experience.

Please don't compare with bose headset.The heaphone jack may not comaptible with SII.Moreover i guess its designed for apple devices.



Spoiler



I have used Sony Xperia (not arc) and GSII.

Regarding stock headphones-

Sony xperia headphone are crap.You get pain in ear after hours of music cos of absense of earbuds.I am not sure if you can get ear buds.The xLoud was another crap.Only when you enable you would get some sound of xperia.

SII headphones are good and comfortable.Come with ear buds.

Music player software of SII/Samsung is best of all phones.

No offense.






d3p said:


> *@rohan_mhtr* : Have a look at Sony Xperia Arc S - 24k. That also pack pretty nice features.
> 
> I don't want to spoil the party of S3, but here is my personal experience.
> 
> ...


----------



## d3p (May 7, 2012)

*@Gopi :* it has 3.5mm Gold Plated Jack & no other control on the wire like Volume & mute. Just a plain wire & the design of the headphone cups.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (May 7, 2012)

@d3p
I am not sure .But Was it mentioned by Bose manual/specs/website that the model is compatible with SII?.

For example i cannot use my SII headphone in PC headphone jack as its not compatible.I can hear sound only by holding it on some particular position when plugged into jack.


----------



## d3p (May 7, 2012)

^^ No way, i have tested my Bose HP with SII in Samsung Plaza & also with my office Colleage without doing anything like that. Simple Plugin & hit the play button from the Device. Tweak the equalizer to get the best.

*You can't use your Samsung SII earphones or ear piece with PC coz, it includes a Mic & pod to control them. I guess it will play, but the SQ will surely be different.*

Something like this.

*i.ebayimg.com/00/s/NDAwWDQwMA==/$%28KGrHqVHJBME63Uw3%29jSBO1%28O90k9Q~~60_35.JPG

& this is the Bose MEI2 Earphones which are compatible with Apple Device.

*www.boseindia.com/Product/PL1112.jpg



> Angled 3.5 mm plug fits directly into mobile phones with recessed jacks, including Apple iPhone.
> 
> Two 2.5 mm adaptersybe; are included with MIE2 headset for compatibility with a wide range of mobile phones.



*Have a look at the connector Differences ???*


----------



## gopi_vbboy (May 7, 2012)

^I know thats why i said not compatible.

What is your exact model no of headphone.May be try checking bose website for it spec.There may be some place saying some thing regarding compatibility regarding non-apple devices.


----------



## d3p (May 7, 2012)

Errr.....
But as i mentioned earlier, i don't have MEI2. I HAVE OVER EAR HEADPHONES.

See this.

[Youtube]WP57CywBVvk[/YOUTUBE]. 

In most of the mobile devices, the audio outputs are 3.5mm Female jack. You can either use any normal earphones or headphones with a standard 3.5mm jack & also the earpiece bundled along with the device.

The only difference here is, the standard HP or EP will not have mic or control pod, whereas the bundled earpiece will have that features.

*Try this on your own phone !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## gopi_vbboy (May 7, 2012)

^^ Ok.It may not be jack problem.But just check the faq on bose site-

*www.bose.com/controller?url=/shop_online/headphones/audio_headphones/around_ear_headphones/index.jsp



> Will Bose® around-ear headphones work with non-Apple devices?
> 
> While some functions may work, others may not. Because AE2i headphones were designed specifically for use with Apple devices only, we don't recommend pairing them with non-Apple devices



So how can you judge the music quality on Samsung using AE2 when its not recommended for non apple devices.


----------



## d3p (May 7, 2012)

^ Dude That is different from the one, which i have mentioned earlier.

Because [Around Ear] AEI2 is different from Over Ear Headphones.

*Bose AEI2 : *

*asset2.cbsistatic.com/cnwk.1d/i/tim/2010/11/18/34210220_OVR_440x330.png

*Bose Over Ear headphone : *

*www.world-of-zune.com/image-files/bose-around-ear-headphones.jpg

*Do these headphones looks similar ?? Nope, then the same way the tech specs are also different. I can even say, that the only reason [apple & non apple device compatibility] i prefer to have Over ear headphone than Around ear HeadPhone.*

Read this specs..

*Click here*

*According to you, any ordinary headphones with 3.5mm jack won't work with Samsung Phones.*

Come on give a try first. See the difference in the SQ & that difference is nothing but the earphone or headphone SQ, where samsung sucks BIG TYME.

Dude, i have a sony MDR-XD200, broken Phillips SHP2000 & Sennheiser HD 202 & all of them can be used without any special connector with any mobile devices with 3.5mm Female Jack. Top of it, i'm using them from quite a Long time now, never came across a case like this.


*i1.kym-cdn.com/entries/icons/original/000/000/341/i-dunno-lol_1_.jpg


----------



## S_V (May 7, 2012)

you both Guys should calm down and get back to slaughter S3 Design with comments ....


----------



## d3p (May 7, 2012)

As mentioned earlier : 



> They tried to pack *Ferrari Engine into Tata Nano, marketed like Mercedes benz & Priced it like Porsche.*



Imagine what's gonna happen if *Ferrari V12 Engine's* are assembled inside a chassis of Tata Nano & they are priced like Bugatti Veyron.


*@S_V:* There's no flame war here buddy, i'm just trying to clarify the concerns.


----------



## reddead (May 7, 2012)

Can we expect a S2 price drop now


----------



## ritvij (May 7, 2012)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> There was an article, the phone was designed by the lawyers!
> The Samsung Galaxy S III: The First Smartphone Designed Entirely By Lawyers



 apple's trolling has definitely made a deep impact at samsung..

i don't think a price drop would come to galaxy SII.. IMHO, samsung will try to do the same thing they did to galaxy R to boost SII sales.. here too..


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (May 7, 2012)

^^ what exactly did they do with galaxy R ?


----------



## aroraanant (May 7, 2012)

reddead said:


> Can we expect a S2 price drop now



Recently there was a price drop, now we can expect only after S3 is available in India not before that


----------



## reddead (May 7, 2012)

I need to buy S2 after 25 may....i can wait but it will take upto 3rd week of june till S3 is available in market


----------



## reddead (May 7, 2012)

ritvij said:


> :
> i don't think a price drop would come to galaxy SII.. IMHO, samsung will try to do the same thing they did to galaxy R to boost SII sales.. here too..


What did they do to R ?


----------



## noob (May 7, 2012)

when the **** is HTC releasing One S in India


----------



## aroraanant (May 7, 2012)

Seriously .....
They should launch it now


----------



## reddead (May 7, 2012)

noob said:


> when the **** is HTC releasing One S in India



I am not considering One S anymore... only 10 gb space,no sd slot and unremovable battery:thumbdown:

It might be more powerful than S2 but then above factors matter to me so S2 it is....


----------



## Empirial (May 7, 2012)

Sorry if am posting this in a wrong thread but why these mobile brands are not giving us the plain ICS. Whenever I'm free I always watch galaxy nexus videos, damn its so beautiful!


----------



## ritvij (May 7, 2012)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> ^^ what exactly did they do with galaxy R ?



they reduced its stock to a bare minimum..


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (May 7, 2012)

no why would they do it !! They will  S3 at 36K and S2 at 28K levels...


----------



## paul.rohit (May 7, 2012)

Empirial said:


> Sorry if am posting this in a wrong thread but why these mobile brands are not giving us the plain ICS. Whenever I'm free I always watch galaxy nexus videos, damn its so beautiful!



EXACTLY!! EXACTLY!!! THANK YOU!!!! THE STOCK ICS ON THE GALAXY NEXUS IS SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO FREAKING SEXY . ITS GORGEOUS. IVE BEEN WAITING SO LONG TO GET THE PHONE. THEN AFTER MONTHS OF DELAYS, SAMSUNG FINALLY DECIDES NOT TO LAUNCH IT..THE ONLY HOPE WAS THAT S3 WOULD BE GOOD. BUT THE DESIGN SUCKS AND SO DOES TOUCHWIZ...AND HTC IS KNOWN FOR ITS BAD BATTERY BACKUP...NOW I CANT FREAKIN DECIDE WHAT TO GET...IM GOING MAD..TRYING TO CONVINCE MYSELF TO WAIT FOR THE SONY HAYABUSA..///there...felt good to rant.


----------



## Sujeet (May 7, 2012)

^^Will try to Keep your ALL-CAPS style undercontrol.Please.


----------



## aroraanant (May 7, 2012)

paul.rohit said:


> EXACTLY!! EXACTLY!!! THANK YOU!!!! THE STOCK ICS ON THE GALAXY NEXUS IS SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO FREAKING SEXY . ITS GORGEOUS. IVE BEEN WAITING SO LONG TO GET THE PHONE. THEN AFTER MONTHS OF DELAYS, SAMSUNG FINALLY DECIDES NOT TO LAUNCH IT..THE ONLY HOPE WAS THAT S3 WOULD BE GOOD. BUT THE DESIGN SUCKS AND SO DOES TOUCHWIZ...AND HTC IS KNOWN FOR ITS BAD BATTERY BACKUP...NOW I CANT FREAKIN DECIDE WHAT TO GET...IM GOING MAD..TRYING TO CONVINCE MYSELF TO WAIT FOR THE SONY HAYABUSA..///there...felt good to rant.



The battery back up is not that bad, I have compared my phone's(Incredible S) battery backup with many other phones and its not that bad.
And as the new models come, the company tries to look for the solution of the problems in their previous model.
I think One X is the best option for you.
Hayabusa is not going to come anytime soon.


----------



## paul.rohit (May 7, 2012)

Sujeet said:


> ^^Will try to Keep your ALL-CAPS style undercontrol.Please.



yes i will ..sorry



aroraanant said:


> The battery back up is not that bad, I have compared my phone's(Incredible S) battery backup with many other phones and its not that bad.
> And as the new models come, the company tries to look for the solution of the problems in their previous model.
> I think One X is the best option for you.
> Hayabusa is not going to come anytime soon.



looks like it. thanks for the advice


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (May 8, 2012)

plane ICS is so dull, lacks so many features that htc sense has.... I have used it. Its boring.


----------



## reddead (May 8, 2012)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> plane ICS is so dull, lacks so many features that htc sense has.... I have used it. Its boring.



With 4.0 Google has started focusing on UI design....till 2.3 it was ugly....

And the htc sense you are talking about is called "CrapWare" and it slows down the phone...
There are always better alternatives in the play store....


----------



## pranav0091 (May 8, 2012)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> plane ICS is so dull, lacks so many features that htc sense has.... I have used it. Its boring.



Boring isnt the word. Beautiful would be closer.

Agree that sense feels good. But for some people its a bit of a let down actually. They love the minimalistic looks of the stock ICS. And obviosly it should run smoother too.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (May 8, 2012)

its handicapped compared to sense, coz of all those missing features that make life so much easier! you seem to be bothered only about looks and not functionality ...
clearly you hv not used both roms to make a comparison. I don't sit looking and admiring how the phone looks all day... rather use it.. and more over, sense looks great too.


----------



## noob (May 8, 2012)

I would rather prefer that all phones come with Stock UI and then companies like HTC , Samsung publish their respective launchers in Google Play Store.

OR

Let HTC , Samsung have phones with their crappy skins on top of sexy ICS UI but give me option to revert back to Stock UI.


----------



## Empirial (May 8, 2012)

I'll salute Samsung if they after receiving so many negative remarks for design halts the production for a month or two & relaunch S3 with an all new unibody design....but thats ain't going to happen isn't it. BTW if you go to Contact US of Samsung India page you will see a link for sending suggestions, feedbacks directly to Mr. B D Park CEO so how many people are actually willing to send a mail regarding the design of S3


----------



## AndroidFan (May 8, 2012)

Empirial said:


> I'll salute Samsung if they after receiving so many negative remarks for design halts the production for a month or two & relaunch S3 with an all new unibody design....but thats ain't going to happen isn't it. BTW if you go to Contact US of Samsung India page you will see a link for sending suggestions, feedbacks directly to Mr. B D Park CEO so how many people are actually willing to send a mail regarding the design of S3



I am sure S3 is already in mass production, being produced at a rate of 2,00,000 handsets per day...

My dream phone is still the Galaxy Nexus, with its buttonless, curved-glass display...


----------



## Empirial (May 8, 2012)

Now that production plant of Samsung is looking like an Alien ship producing 2,00,000 Alien_S3 per day inorder to destroy mankind. We'll have to form a team like Avengers to destroy that manufacturing plant & save Mother Earth...ROFL


----------



## d3p (May 8, 2012)

*^ Now, finding a monster like Hulk will be a big issue actually in order to destroy the army of 2,00,000 S3.

Whole project will be surely sponsored by NOKIA for sure.*


----------



## Empirial (May 8, 2012)

d3p said:


> *^ Now, finding a monster like Hulk will be a big issue actually in order to destroy the army of 2,00,000 S3.
> 
> Whole project will be surely sponsored by NOKIA for sure.*



Not only Nokia but HTC, LG, Sony & Blackberry will also help...lolz


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (May 8, 2012)

good, let them mass produce this, i would totally buy this phone, if its dirt cheap! 
or at least it will push down prices of other phones.


----------



## maverick786us (May 8, 2012)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> good, let them mass produce this, i would totally buy this phone, if its dirt cheap!
> or at least it will push down prices of other phones.



Except for iPhone


----------



## d3p (May 8, 2012)

^ rightly said. Except iphone.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (May 8, 2012)

That's obvious, why are you guys pointing it out, iPhone is in a different universe.
its like apples vs oranges..


----------



## Empirial (May 8, 2012)

Any news about the launch of Bold & Beautiful Lg Optimus 4x HD?


----------



## aroraanant (May 8, 2012)

^^^^
Hopefully in a month.


----------

